# Vietnamese: Zìn bạn tui mà. Sao ông phải xoắn



## Weldoctor

Hi

anyone know what is this Vietnamese word mean (Zìn bạn tui mà. Sao ông phải xoắn)Thanks


----------



## shibazakura

Well, I think it probadly means: This's Zin, my friend. Why did you get so worked up about it?
"Sao ông phải xoắn" is a recent common slang between close friends.


----------



## nmq1210

Hi.

what is "(Zìn bạn tui mà. Sao ông phải xoắn)"


----------



## mecatro

Xoắn is a new slang in this 10 years 
There are some meanings: to hesitate, to be afraid, to be serious, to hurry
This case: Zin is my friend. Don't hesitate.
or Zin is my friend. Don't be so serious.
Quất thôi, sao phải xoắn: Let's do it. Do be afraid.
Bình tĩnh. Không phải xoắn: Calm down. No need to hurry.

Hope it helps


----------



## daochich321

"zìn bạn tui mà, sao ông phải xoắn" : uhm ^^, this is my friend, dont worrry


----------



## miyuki2204

"zìn bạn tui mà, sao ông phải xoắn" => Zin is my friend. don't be shy )
and sometimes. "tại sao phải xoắn?" means "why so serious?" this is slang word of generations = "what's the matter?"


----------



## Radioh

mecatro said:


> Xoắn is a new slang in this 10 years
> There are some meanings: to hesitate, to be afraid, to be serious, to hurry
> This case: Zin is my friend. Don't hesitate.
> or Zin is my friend. Don't be so serious.
> Quất thôi, sao phải xoắn: Let's do it. Do be afraid.
> Bình tĩnh. Không phải xoắn: Calm down. No need to hurry.
> 
> Hope it helps



Well, I've never heard anyone use "xoắn" to mean anything other than "serious". But maybe other meanings are commoner in the North.
(xoắn is an adjective meaning 'spiral'. Honestly, the word is rarely used here, even by teenagers).


----------



## TeddyAllen

My answer is similar to the above ones: Zìn is my friend. Why so serious?
"Xoắn" in this context is just a slang used by Vietnamese teenager nowadays.


----------



## Peter Tran

Radioh said:


> Well, I've never heard anyone use "xoắn" to mean anything other than "serious". But maybe other meanings are commoner in the North.
> (xoắn is an adjective meaning 'spiral'. Honestly, the word is rarely used here, even by teenagers).


xoắn is a slang word that only comes from the north of Viet Nam. I am a Vietnamese coming from the South and I don't understand what it really means in the sentence. I may find out it due to the specific circumstance of the conversation.


mecatro said:


> Quất thôi, sao phải xoắn: Let's do it. Do be afraid.


Quất thôi? It really means different, man. Lol.


----------



## DamVan

"zìn bạn tui mà, sao ông phải xoắn" : Zìn is my friend, Calm down, Don't hurry!


----------



## Shironeko 0406

Radioh said:


> Well, I've never heard anyone use "xoắn" to mean anything other than "serious". But maybe other meanings are commoner in the North.
> (xoắn is an adjective meaning 'spiral'. Honestly, the word is rarely used here, even by teenagers).





Peter Tran said:


> xoắn is a slang word that only comes from the north of Viet Nam. I am a Vietnamese coming from the South and I don't understand what it really means in the sentence. I may find out it due to the specific circumstance of the conversation.
> 
> Quất thôi? It really means different, man. Lol.



Yes, we are from the North and be familiar with 'xoắn' )
Xoắn in 'xoắn xít, cuống hết cả lên, rối tung rối mù...' not 'xoắn' in 'xoắn vặn thành hình tròn'
Another sentence => Sao cậu cứ phải xoắn quẩy lên thế nhỉ? = Sao phải sợ?


----------



## 55667788

Well, I'm a true Vietnamese speaker, but well, I really don't understand this sentence. (Zìn...? I've never heard about this word.)

Or maybe you mistyped it.


----------



## parkcity

"sao ông phải xoắn" =  don't think


----------

